# Some more boxes



## Lindy (Jun 22, 2013)

These ones are going to be for everyday use since they're not as fancy...

The first ones are for me, the second one is for a friend who has ordered as are the final ones.  The final one is for thick soaps....

I think I may have a new addition.... :lolno:


----------



## Relle (Jun 22, 2013)

Love them Lindy, especially Tanya's one with the cut out. I have to think of a box that will complement the textured top ones that are higher in the middle.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Relle'.  We're actually making some changes to Tanya's.  I have them cut out and once they're competed I'll share a pic.

Do you want the textured tops to show through?

Here is another type....


----------



## Relle (Jun 23, 2013)

Cute Lindy, the one on the left looks like a handbag. I had to wrap some today and the ones I used for the flat tops work OK for the textured ones, they just stick out a little more.


----------



## lsg (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the pink boxes.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you both.  I'm going to do them in white as it makes the logo jump out more...

I've added Tanya's completed box.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Those are nice cutouts. Very tasteful.

This may seem like a shameless plug, but you might find some more ideas on our Bespoke box page. Our clients ask for all sorts of designs and printing.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 5, 2013)

Mark thank you.  I am loving this machine.  I don't suppose you sell card stock?


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, but we don't sell card stock, only blank boxes (in various sizes colours and styles) and full bespoke boxes (with drawers, windows, etc...). Many of our clients pick up a few cartons and have their logos printed, which allows for a semi-bespoke at lower quantities. 

After seing those big 72% Marseille soap cubes, I had considered using our cube boxes as both a mould and a packaging box, but until I can find "72%" imprinter, and can get much better at soaping, then I think I'll wait around a bit. I also considered using the cubes to make a 4-inch "Writer's Block of Soap" and printing a logo to give to my colleagues at Uni for the holidays. We're all behind in our research.


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, great boxes!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

lsg said:


> Wow, great boxes!



Thank you!

Nicole (my significant other) is pretty good at this stuff. She's been selling product boxes for many years and has clients in the cupcake, beauty product, lingerie, wedding, baby and food markets.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you lsg!

Oops - not sure who you meant.  Mark has some great boxes too...


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Oops - not sure who you meant.  Mark has some great boxes too...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA sorry folks


----------



## wsams (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, those boxes are great!  What kind of machine makes those?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 5, 2013)

wsams _*IF*_ you are talking about mine they are made using the Silhouette Cameo.  It makes some pretty amazing packaging products & cards.  I also use it to die-cut my labels.  This machine has made my life so much easier.... and creative....


----------



## wsams (Jul 5, 2013)

Lindy, I was talking to you!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL - thank you...


----------



## rareblacpearl (Jul 16, 2013)

They are amazing! All of them. I'm new so I didn't see where it says you actually ordered them from. Is the price right?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually made them myself.  Thank you for such a nice compliment.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Thanks Relle'.  We're actually making some changes to Tanya's.  I have them cut out and once they're competed I'll share a pic.
> 
> Do you want the textured tops to show through?
> 
> Here is another type....



Sorry guys but I am late in the convo, Who does these?  I would love to order some


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 16, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Sorry guys but I am late in the convo, Who does these?  I would love to order some



Oh Ok Lindy you do these?  They are gorgeous!!  Are you taking any orders?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 16, 2013)

I make them and have decided for the time being not to start selling them as this machine is not commercial grade but rather hobbyist grade.  I only make a few of these for my own use.

Thank you so much for wanting to buy them though.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I make them and have decided for the time being not to start selling them as this machine is not commercial grade but rather hobbyist grade.  I only make a few of these for my own use.
> 
> Thank you so much for wanting to buy them though.



They are beautiful!!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

More beautiful creations! I must be the most dull minded person here, when I see all you guys come up with and how lovely, I realize I am just not that creative. Lol. Definitely consider selling these and the others you made too!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you.  These will be available off my table to customers.  I am thinking about buying a heavier duty plotter so I can make and sell these....


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

Trademark? I dunno' just thinking you can get a company to make them if you want, once you have run your own line for a bit. There is a soapbox person here too, hmmm....Maybe I am thinking too big.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 19, 2013)

Mel Z - thank you for having so much confidence in my boxes and it is a great idea....  thank you.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 20, 2013)

Lindy, those are ridiculous!!!  (to quote my teen   I love them!!!  I bet that machine is so fun!  I probably wouldn't be able to sleep at night for thinking of box designs.  I especially love the simple one and the one that is for letting the tops show.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 20, 2013)

I was thinking the other day of making some kind of packaging with my scrapbooking Cricut machine and cardstock.  But now seeing your beautiful boxes Lindy I just want to buy yours.  So pretty!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you both so much!  The machine is the Silhouette Cameo and it is an amazing piece of equipment.  I do love it.  If someone is wanting a really limited run then I will sell them (not more than 10 - 15 - you all have convinced me).  I'll list them on my web-store for anyone who wants them.


----------

